# Oil Temp/Pressure in Torque app



## Imfamous30 (Apr 3, 2013)

Has anyone created a custom PID for oil temp/pressure in the Torque gauge app? Would really prefer this over an external gauge.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

The OEM sensors do not transmit this data. You need the sending units with the external gauges to get this data. The OEM pressure switch is an open/close switch only.

Sent from my HTC stone tablet and chisel.


----------



## Imfamous30 (Apr 3, 2013)

OddJobb said:


> The OEM sensors do not transmit this data. You need the sending units with the external gauges to get this data. The OEM pressure switch is an open/close switch only.
> 
> Sent from my HTC stone tablet and chisel.


Ah I see, thanks for the info


----------

